# Sutton Hospital - A Nightmare Explore!



## #Dan#

I really don't know how I never knew about this as it's right on my doorstep. Having heard that Sutton hospital had been closed 5 years ago I decided to go and have a look at it - It's very securely shut and there is only one way in and to be honest I kind of regret going because it wasn't easy 

As soon as I got in I literally wanted to get back out but getting back out wasn't so easy 

The whole building is covered in pigeon shit, pigeon bodies, pigeon bones, pigeon eggs and pigeon nests. It's like a house for pigeons. The smell was unbearable and I had pigeons come flying out of the dark right into me in every room I put my foot in. Considering the only part of the building that was accessible wasn't very big - I was surprised to see how many pigeons were actually in there - there must have been at least 150.
My friend opened a few windows and they soon flew out but then came back through the other entrance I got in  

Other than that, there was nothing really worth while in the building other than it will eventually be demolished in 2016 due to re-development on St. Helier hospital in Carshalton. I think the NHS must of sold most of the sutton hospital site to pay for the development... It's been around since 1902 according to research and the medical character of the place is Acute and Mental. In 1948 it joined the NHS and took over some of the vacant buildings belonging to the neighbouring Downs Hospital for Children, which had closed the same year.

Now under the administration of the Epsom and St Helier University Hospitals NHS Trust, the future of the Hospital looks uncertain. It had been mooted that a new PFI-funded critical care facility should be built on the site to replace both the Epsom Hospital and St Helier Hospital. However, in a shock decision in October 2008, it has been decided to improve facilities at St Helier Hospital instead.

Some of the wards have closed but part of the Hospital will remain open until the new critical care wing at St Helier Hospital is complete.

Sutton Hospital is then due to be sold off in 2016 to help pay for the redevelopment of St Helier Hospital, although part of the site may be retained for health service use. Negotiations are taking place between the Epsom and St Helier University Hospitals NHS Trust and the Royal Marsden Hospital NHS Foundation Trust to run a general treatment and diagnostic centre on the site.



























































AND ONE IN COLOUR


----------



## Silent Hill

Flying rat city. I hate the bastards. Well done on the endurance test


----------



## Urban Ghost

Where there is pigeons wear a respirator, they can carry some nasty stuff. I bloody hate the things, they always shit the life out of me!


----------



## flyboys90

Urban ghost is dead right wear something or keep out and there is nothing worse than skiding thru pigeon crap
well just about!! regardless top points for sticking it out,thanks for sharing.


----------



## #Dan#

Urban Ghost said:


> Where there is pigeons wear a respirator, they can carry some nasty stuff. I bloody hate the things, they always shit the life out of me!



Thanks a lot yep that's all that went through my head at the time lol 'order some respirators' I had my jumper over my nose the whole time and it was practically pointless  but we did stop off at a petrol station and quickly washed our hands and faces in the loo's then dumped the clothes straight in the wash. We all ways have wipes - tissue - masks and hand gel in the car when we go out exploring now


----------



## #Dan#

flyboys90 said:


> Urban ghost is dead right wear something or keep out and there is nothing worse than skiding thru pigeon crap
> well just about!! regardless top points for sticking it out,thanks for sharing.



Thanks  yeah I don't think I knew what I was getting myself into lol one dodgy place I will not be going back to


----------



## SeffyboyUK

Good work anyway mate, despite the bad surroundings!


----------



## godzilla73

I wondered when someone would get round to doing this on here. Looked a bit too skanky for my liking, and I'm not particularly into hospitals, but everytime I drove past it (which is maybe three times a week) I thought about it. I'm rather glad I didn't now, but fair play to ya for getting some great pics.


----------



## onthebusescrazy

Good work and brillant photos thanks alot


----------



## KingRat

Great write up and some fantastic images to accompany it, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales

Great work considering it's disgusting conditions! I would have ran out of there whilst trying to hit them with my bloody tripod !


----------



## daimo_45

Yes, watch out for the bird lung!

I just bought another respirator by moldex, great quality and brilliant price. Comes assembled with P3 filters and the P2 filter replacements are the cheapest around (why I bought this brand respirator). LINK


----------



## nelly

Nice stuff Dan


----------



## kevsy21

Pigeons are a real nuisance in some places,the worst place for me was Ebridge Mill there was 100's of them especially on the top floors. Good work getting in and perseverance.


----------



## Sshhhh...

Thats a lot of poo. Pics are great tho


----------



## inceptionwave

Great report and pictures there, despite the pigeons  

One explore I did was also covered in pigeons and decided to go alone, very early in the morning, went in and ended up getting pooed on and everything, it was disgusting. A guy who was waiting for a lift I think saw me come out of the building and then gave me the address to the nearest homeless shelter as he thought I slept in there  worst thing was had to go back home on the bus surrounded by people in suits


----------



## #Dan#

inceptionwave said:


> Great report and pictures there, despite the pigeons
> 
> One explore I did was also covered in pigeons and decided to go alone, very early in the morning, went in and ended up getting pooed on and everything, it was disgusting. A guy who was waiting for a lift I think saw me come out of the building and then gave me the address to the nearest homeless shelter as he thought I slept in there  worst thing was had to go back home on the bus surrounded by people in suits



Hahaha funnily enough I never got pooped on lol, yep the smell was horrendous. haha I stopped of at a petrol station on the way back and quickly washed my hands


----------



## inceptionwave

#Dan# said:


> Hahaha funnily enough I never got pooped on lol, yep the smell was horrendous. haha I stopped of at a petrol station on the way back and quickly washed my hands



 I am surprised you didn't get pooped on since they like to aim (in my experience) do not blame you for stopping at a petrol station yucky!


----------



## christinematt

i can't see the pictures?


----------



## #Dan#

christinematt said:


> i can't see the pictures?



Me neither it's asking me to go pro :/ I'm not paying


----------



## UrbanX

Oh noes! I bet The pigeons have all been looking at your pics! 
They'll reset your limit once a month and they'll be back.


----------



## #Dan#

UrbanX said:


> Oh noes! I bet The pigeons have all been looking at your pics!
> They'll reset your limit once a month and they'll be back.



Ohhh so I am allowed a certain view limit a month? I hope so  Slightly annoying though but I guess that's fair as it's free  thanks for the info


----------



## ArmyMedic007

I used to work there. Shame the photos aren't visible!


----------



## the kwan

No pctures man but it sounds like you took one for the team...damn photobucket...damn you being popular  nice one !


----------



## #Dan#

ArmyMedic007 said:


> I used to work there. Shame the photos aren't visible!



It's such a pain I know - I will sort all of this out within the next few does so it becomes viewable again


----------



## #Dan#

the kwan said:


> No pctures man but it sounds like you took one for the team...damn photobucket...damn you being popular  nice one !



Thanks a lot  yeah I'm going to sort that out soon


----------



## #Dan#

the kwan said:


> No pctures man but it sounds like you took one for the team...damn photobucket...damn you being popular  nice one !



They are visible now


----------



## V70

I've visited an old pigeon infested church that was equally as bad as this!. Luckily I had a proper respirator with me as I had the works van. Must say that i couldn't smell a thing with it on but I knew it must have been bad.

My exploring partner only had a dust mask though, so we didn't end up spending too much time in there.

As an earlier comment mentioned, pigeon crap is pretty nasty.. so proper mask isn't optional IMO.. both for your health and stomach contents retention


----------



## TeeJF

V70 said:


> As an earlier comment mentioned, pigeon crap is pretty nasty.. so proper mask isn't optional IMO.. both for your health and stomach contents retention



I'll echo those comments - my friend is a TV outside broadcast cameraman and he is waiting for a heart and lung transplant now after prolonged exposure to pigeon sh*t... it's VERY nasty stuff. 

Thanks for your remarks V70.


----------



## #Dan#

That is terrible! I would never of thought a heart transplant :O hope everything goes well!


----------



## bigtip

*nice*

Some nice pictures there mate lots of graffiti there i see.


----------



## Potter

Great work. Black & white works really well with these.


----------

